# ? Best ratting dog?



## Eceni (18 February 2008)

Hi

thinking long term for when my elderly, much loved lurcher finally goes to the big kennel in the sky... 

what's the best - _ most trainable _ ratting dog any of you have ever had?  

I really don't like bendy-legged, smooth-coated JRTs tho' the parson ones are OK... but wondered about whippet crosses, or patterdales, or something else fuzzy-coated, but sane and not yappy....

all ideas welcome!

thanks

E


----------



## RunToEarth (18 February 2008)

My JRT is an ace ratter, little scruffy rough coated thing but she is so keen, I don't think you can beat a terrier's temp. for ratting, they are sharp and my little bitch can fit anywhere, plus terriers have that knack for shaking the life out of things!!. Whippets IMO are anti social and will only take well to a couple of people, my auntie had one and it wasn't the world's best ratter either. This is my dogimpractical colour for ratting I know!!)


----------



## WoopsiiD (18 February 2008)

its got to be a JRT they are the best!!


----------



## deja224 (18 February 2008)

wish my JRT would b a ratter hes yr old and likes to b warm and dry with a big bed or our washing will do!!


----------



## Ravenwood (19 February 2008)

We once had a border x lakeland and my God she was the most amazing ratter!  Sandy would proudly trot through the village, past all the holiday makers having their cream teas, with the biggest rat in her mouth to bring home!


----------



## Maesfen (19 February 2008)

My lurcher, Wish is amazing, she's been known to pick up a rat, kill and toss it then before it's landed caught another; she's lightening, far better than any terrier we have known!  Doesn't look it here of course, she's the softest dog I know!


----------



## Starbucks (19 February 2008)

My mums border terrier is very keen!!!!  For anything fluffy! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I've got a "towny" BT but I think he'd be good given the chance - they are also lovely pets as they love people!


----------



## Enfys (19 February 2008)

My Border x patterdale was brilliant. Obsessive, but brilliant at ratting, I have seen him chew through a wall to get to a nest.

We also used to have an old fashioned Yorkie (ie one with a bit of substance that wouldn't have fitted in  a teacup) that was excellent at the job too.

Greyhounds were willing but clueless "Duh, where'd it go?", my GSD would sit and have a chat with it (he does with mice, we don't have rats here) before walking it home.


----------



## Eceni (19 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
My lurcher, Wish is amazing, she's been known to pick up a rat, kill and toss it then before it's landed caught another; she's lightening, far better than any terrier we have known!  Doesn't look it here of course, she's the softest dog I know! 

[/ QUOTE ]

What's her breeding, do you know?

might be very tempted by another lurcher, but know I couldn't replace my old soul-mate

E


----------



## WelshRareBit (19 February 2008)

JRT! This is my longer legged pup, (excuse my messy carpet!) he's 100% tenacious and Im sure would make a good ratter if only I was brave enough to let him out of my sight!!


----------



## Foxfolly (19 February 2008)

Patterdales are superb ratters, we've got 3!!
Our boy went ratting for the 1st time last year, I didn't even see the first rat before it was in bits where he shook it so hard!! We've got a litter hopefully due mid April!!

They're also great personalities, all ours are really cuddly and friendly!!






FoxFolly William






Fox Folly Gypsy






Fox Folly Fudge (Will and Gyp's Daughter!!)


----------



## kerilli (19 February 2008)

i have 4 JRTs, of which 1 is ace, catches and kills them instantly (but she's a pretty biggish JRT), 1 is very fast but hasn't got the hang of killing them yet (but she's very small and hasn't got the weight/strength to shake them hard enough), one is quite good, and one is totally hopeless - last time the other 3 chased one out towards her, she came face to face with it and recoiled!
oh, and 4 together get in each other's way, and mice especially often escape, unbelievably. the gang usually get the rats though...
i love JRTs, don't think i'd ever want another dog tbh.


----------



## horsegirl (19 February 2008)

any terrier really, westies are also very good and are real characters too.


----------



## Amymay (19 February 2008)

Aren't Patterdale's supposed to be very good?


----------



## sikaran (19 February 2008)

Sporting Lucas Terriers!  They are not yappy either.  Sorry I'm too thick to upload any pictures of mine (I have three) but their website is www.officialsportinglucasterrierclub.co.uk.  They have lovely natures and are very loyal.


----------



## LadyJendali (19 February 2008)

My Patterdales are brilliant.......would highly recommend one. I am currently looking for a hubby for our Rosie (pictured)I think she would rather fancy William!!!


----------



## Eceni (19 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Patterdales are superb ratters, we've got 3!!
Our boy went ratting for the 1st time last year, I didn't even see the first rat before it was in bits where he shook it so hard!! We've got a litter hopefully due mid April!!

They're also great personalities, all ours are really cuddly and friendly!!


[/ QUOTE ]

Gosh.... Ok, I'm sold... .but can't have one 'till my beloved lurcher is with us no longer - which could be another 2 years (with any luck)

so please keep breading long-legged patterdales with good biddable temperaments!

If you're feeling keen and want to pm me a phone number or email to have on hand for 'one day', I promise not to abuse it

thanks

E


----------



## severnmiles (19 February 2008)

I don't there is a best breed as such.  Nero has a higher tally (yes mum and I keep count...how competitive are we lol) than mums JRT.  He loves it!!  They had 3 nests and 7 adults during their last venture on a friends farm


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (19 February 2008)

My patterdale x whippet is a total legend ratting (not to mention squirrels, mice, deer, hares, rabbits, cats etc...!!).


----------



## Eceni (19 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
My patterdale x whippet is a total legend ratting (not to mention squirrels, mice, deer, hares, rabbits, cats etc...!!). 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's what worries me.  I'm too old to spend my life racing after a loose dog with a non-existent recall - tho' a Pat x whippet sounds a truly lovely cross... 

got any pics? 

E


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (19 February 2008)

Borders are great ratters and we never had to train ours at all - she just lives for it and shes not even from any working lines.


----------



## Enfys (19 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
They're also great personalities, all ours are really cuddly and friendly!!







Fox Folly Fudge (Will and Gyp's Daughter!!) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh, I didn't realise that they came in tan too! As you say, ace little dogs, my border x patterdale was my daughters best friend from when she was a baby until he died 9 years later. He looks very similar to yours.






This is one of my favourite pictures of him.


----------



## Starbucks (19 February 2008)

Aww, very cute!!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (19 February 2008)

I've got tons of pictures of her. Just need to figure out how to upload them!!


----------



## Would_I (19 February 2008)

I love JRT's!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Great ratters too


----------



## whippet (19 February 2008)

Have to disagree with RosiiePimms 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, I've known many, many Whippets, and I've yet to meet an anti social one. 
My youngest one William is a fab ratter, even though we've never trained him onto them or anything else for that matter....he's just a natural. And my little rescue lurcher (whippet x patterdale 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) was sh1t hot.

Long live your oldie lurcher (((hugs))).....and good luck with  your future friend


----------



## Eceni (20 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I've got tons of pictures of her. Just need to figure out how to upload them!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Stick them in photobucket and then click on the 'image' link (I think) and paste it into your post... 

do it now!  I want to see her 
	
	
		
		
	


	





E


----------



## Eceni (20 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


Long live your oldie lurcher (((hugs))).....and good luck with  your future friend 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you!

Never wanted a terrier, but the patterdales look stunning.  And I _ desperately _ want to see what a patterdale x whippet looks like... 


thanks, all

E


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (20 February 2008)

Pictures of Bean - the Patterdale x whippet as promised...!! They aren't the best pictures but will find some better ones tonight.


----------



## sevenoceans (20 February 2008)

I have a JRT and He's great mouser! We haven't seen any rats since my pup arrived! He caught a live mice in my mum's house at nearly 5 months old!! then later sniffed out 2 nests of about 20 babies in total.... he ate them too! He's now 17 months and always, always on the sniffing partrol... i often seen him coming back with bloodied mouth. Seen him caught a Rabbit! I would be in no doubt if he see a rat he'll get it. He's very fast on little legs.

Would look at patterdales later as my 2nd dog..... they look really nicely put together dog... i am tempted now ummmmmm!!!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (20 February 2008)

Thought I should mention that Bean doesn't usually wear a sleeveless puffa - I was being mean and zipped her up in it!! And the picture with a puppy next to her is a Patterdale. She is the big dog.


----------



## Foxfolly (20 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 Oh, I didn't realise that they came in tan too! As you say, ace little dogs, my border x patterdale was my daughters best friend from when she was a baby until he died 9 years later. He looks very similar to yours.


[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, they can be chocolate too, we were pretty surprised when the litter popped out, with Gyp and Will both being black we expected the pups to be but out of 7 pups the 3 bitches were all grizzle and the 4 dogs were all black!!

Patterdales / Black fell terriers originate from all sorts of working terrier lines including Lakeland so I expect that is where the grizzle colour has come from. 
Some of the 'Nuttall' bred patterdales also have a bit of bull terrier blood introduced into the line to make them stonger in the jaw.  Not sure that I like the look of these ones though, as they can look a bit too strong in the head compared tho their body, but saying that Will out of a Nuttall bred bitch and has got a very strong head but not that Bull terrier type look!!


----------



## WelshRareBit (20 February 2008)

Patterdales are such gorgeous dogs, if I have a third - it will be a patterdale BUT they seem hard to come by - anyone know why? xx


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (20 February 2008)

Patterdale's are hard to come by because... the majority of them are working dogs and the people who own them don't like them being used as stud dogs on "pets" as it were. I know this because my OH is a hunt terrierman and we have 15 Patterdales at home at the moment not to mention my Patterdale x whippet. He has been asked many times if one of his dogs could be used but refuses point blank. All these people want to do is breed the ultimate terrier and not have their dogs used on the average pet. You will also find that the proper working dog people will never ask for money for a dog, they will only give them away to people they trust and know who will work the dog properly. Breeding dogs for money is all wrong - it ruins the breed apparently!!

Its utter madness but there's nothing i can do to change OH's mind even when we are flat broke and have bills looming and there is a litter of lovely patterdales in the yard!!!


----------



## Eceni (20 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Pictures of Bean - the Patterdale x whippet as promised...!! They aren't the best pictures but will find some better ones tonight. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Gorgeous - but am amazed she's smooth coated - I'd have thought the rough hair was homozygous dominant, as it is in bedlington x whippet.... 

I am living and learning... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





thank you for the pics.  She looks stunning

E


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (20 February 2008)

Her mother was a smooth coated Patterdale. We have both smooth coated and rough coated Patterdales!!


----------



## WelshRareBit (20 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Patterdale's are hard to come by because... the majority of them are working dogs and the people who own them don't like them being used as stud dogs on "pets" as it were. I know this because my OH is a hunt terrierman and we have 15 Patterdales at home at the moment not to mention my Patterdale x whippet. He has been asked many times if one of his dogs could be used but refuses point blank. All these people want to do is breed the ultimate terrier and not have their dogs used on the average pet. You will also find that the proper working dog people will never ask for money for a dog, they will only give them away to people they trust and know who will work the dog properly. Breeding dogs for money is all wrong - it ruins the breed apparently!!

Its utter madness but there's nothing i can do to change OH's mind even when we are flat broke and have bills looming and there is a litter of lovely patterdales in the yard!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Thats a shame, surely there must be some good 'pet' bitches? I would truly love one, but granted Id doubtful be out workin it every day! xx


----------



## wezzy69 (3 August 2008)

Hello
I have got 2 bedlington/whippets and have never seen anything like 'em at ratting!  
Took them to a local fun dog show, and the judge - who was an older lady - said that they had them growing up, and nothing would clear a "box of 30 rats" in less than a minute better than a beddy/whippet!  Very cute too - like Alfred off Heartbeat!! 
Hope this helps


----------



## thedunthing (4 August 2008)

i once went to breaking and schooling yard with my freind and she had tons of dogs including a patterdale and a jack russel the jack russel was fab and you could put her in the most akward place and she would manage it the patterdale on the other hand i remember there was rat in the feed bin and he was next to me so i put him in it waited a few mins opend the feed bin and there he was sitting watching the rat jump out of the bin good old jack russel came running when i shouted and about a 3 seconds later no more rat


----------



## scrappy1 (19 September 2008)

I have 2 jack russells and have just started to do a bit of ratting with them my little lad seems to be the best by far i also use him as a stud dog if anybody knows were i could go to do more with them that would be great we live in west yorkshire


----------



## Noodlejaffa (19 September 2008)

Oooh, definitely a Patterdale. My wee Mac is three years old now and just the best ratter. He's smooth coated and black with a slight brown tinge to his head. Mum was smooth and dad was rough coated.

And he's very cuddly too. Always curls up your knee when you're in the house. Although they're great dogs they're dreadful off the lead though. Always have an hour or two spare to catch them again (unless of course they're ratting!).

We've always wanted to breed with him but never found someone interested. Would love another Patterdale to keep him company! Mini Macs....awww...


----------

